# Help me find my LDAP Address please?



## airpolgas

Wow, I've been asking for help and doing research on this issue for 3 days now, and I still have no solution. If any of you guys have ay background on this stuff, maybe you can assist.

I have a user that is on a brand new Macbook Pro. We gave him Office 2004, and he's using Entourage 2004 to access our Exchange Server. He called and said he could not access the Global Address List (GAL). After doing some research, I found out that the Entourage version he has supports it, but that I will need to put in the LDAP address of our Exchange server. This has never been an issue because most of our users are on Windows machines (which can access the GAL by default), and almost all of the Mac users we have use MacMail.

I don't know the LDAP Address to put on the account settings. The person responsible for the Exchange server is on vacation, and the user I am configuring the Entourage is fairly high up in the food chain.

I have admin access to all the machines (Exchange, Domain Controller, Web, etc.), but I don't know where to look. I also perused the Exchange 2000 Server Resource Kit book we have, but I couldn't find it there either. I did read about port 389, but other than that, I still have no idea what to put as the LDAP server.

I've tried putting our Exchange server IP and our Outlook Web Access IP on the account setting to no avail.

Please help. Thanks.


----------



## Skates

This is just a quick thing you can try. The LDAP address may be a "name" address, not an IP number. A lot of times it is simply your domain with "LDAP" in front of it.

So, if your domain is skates.com, try ldap.skates.com or possibly ldap://server.skates.com/


----------



## airpolgas

Thanks Skates. I actually used both DNS (name) entries and IP addresses. First the one pointing to our exchange server (did not work) and then the one pointing to the Outlook Web Access (not working) Gah!


----------



## Skates

Domain controller?


----------

